
Study Estimates 50% of Web Sites Using WebAssembly Do So for Malicious Purposes - clumsysmurf
https://www.infoq.com/news/2019/10/WebAssembly-wasm-malicious-usage/
======
dredmorbius
Is this possibly a basis error? Would _most_ sites these days be malicious,
regardless of whether or not they use WebAssembly (or any other
feature/capability)?

The number of sites most users visit regularly is small. Malicious sites are
probably not among those, so there's a long tail of malicious websites. Some
fraction of those rely on WebAssemby, or other features.

It might be better to track based on use _weighted for site-visits by users_.
That is, behaviour trumps census counts.

